# Wtf?



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Anybody seen this freaking thing??? I saw somebody spotted this off PLO on another borad.

http://www.wam-v.com/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Freaky*

That is really freaky looking.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought it was cool - I saw it at PLO. Here's the thread: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43778


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

30ManStan said:


> Anybody seen this freaking thing??? I saw somebody spotted this off PLO on another borad.
> 
> http://www.wam-v.com/


How about that fishing platform ...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, that was cool. Almost looked like it was gliding on top of the water.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

What gets me is we all stood around watching it and did anyone think to take a picture,


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Good point JC, but speaking of pictures, is that some kinda S&M frog?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Reminds me of those spiders you see on the water in ponds skirting around on the surface..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

rgking03 said:


> Reminds me of those spiders you see on the water in ponds skirting around on the surface..


Same thoughts, and it's probably where they got the idea... funny


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

fingersandclaws said:


> Good point JC, but speaking of pictures, is that some kinda S&M frog?


That is a frog on our front steps it has a sign on it saying Gaurd Frog. Iam thinking about making a sound system that makes it growl when someone comes up the steps.


----------

